# Collinite 845 or Poorboy's Natty's blue



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

I got some Simoniz Original Car Wax and basically it's just a pain to use, although I’m sure my muscle’s have grown. I really want something easy to use, I've narrowed it down to a choice of Collinite 845 Insulator Wax or Poorboy's Natty's Paste Wax blue. Which one would you go for? Please try not to suggest a different one, it’s taken me ages to narrow it down to these two.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Colli 845. I used it again today and it's an absolute breeze to use on and off. I think it leaves a really nice finish aswell especially after SRP. Not forgetting how durable it is and that it's also great on wheels. :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't used Natty's but have used 845 and it's a great wax and also good on wheels. Easy to apply and has very good durability and as we are moving towards autumn/winter it'll be a good choice to get you through to next year:thumb:


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

IanG said:


> I haven't used Natty's but have used 845 and it's a great wax and also good on wheels. Easy to apply and has very good durability and as we are moving towards autumn/winter it'll be a good choice to get you through to next year:thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking at the voting results, I wonder why Nattys don't just pack up and close shop?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

IanG said:


> I haven't used Natty's but have used 845 and it's a great wax and also good on wheels. Easy to apply and has very good durability and as we are moving towards autumn/winter it'll be a good choice to get you through to next year:thumb:


 +2 Colli 845 very easy to use also a fantasitc finish on metalic silver after two coats.
One of my favorites :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm using 845 as my winter protection and as people have mentioned it's easy to apply and remove and the durability is great.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Demetri said:


> +2 Colli 845 very easy to use also a fantasitc finish on metalic silver after two coats.
> One of my favorites :thumb:


+3, I also use collie 845 on silver, and it looks great.

Sent from my HTC Legend using Tapatalk


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

845 for me too


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

845!! Easy on easy off. Leaves a great finish too and its cheap! Also durability is class. What more could you ask for?!!


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

difficult to beat 845. 

if you want to see very very tight beading , try it.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Another vote for collinite gives an excellent finish


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to admit to really liking Collinite 845. Good beading, lasts well and is reasonably priced. :thumb:

I know your original post said not to suggest alternatives, so apologies in advance o) but I've just run out of and replaced Colli 845 with Menzerna Powerlock and could not be happier with it. The easiest, zero issue LSP I've used to date. Looks fab, great beading & sheeting, and also lasting well too.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

One more vote for colli


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I've just received Colli 476 but I've just put an order for 845 given the reviews. 845 should be really good on the alloys.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nickmak said:


> I've just received Colli 476 but I've just put an order for 845 given the reviews. 845 should be really good on the alloys.


Why? you can use 476 on the alloys too. What I would like to know is which 4 have voted for Nattys? When I 1st posted on this thread there were none


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 476 & 845 but have not getting round to using them yet.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Why? you can use 476 on the alloys too. What I would like to know is which 4 have voted for Nattys? When I 1st posted on this thread there were none


Resistance is futile with these things. :argie:

Problem is, I have also burnt a hole in my pocket. Literally. :lol:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

These are actually both the waxes I use at the moment.

I really prefer the look and the feel of the Nattys on my red Astra and red MG- when washing the next time the surface is so glossy. I use it every three weeks or so to keep the paint looking like new. Plus it smells gorgeous.

However, on our Silver S-Max I cannot notice any difference in shine between the Coli or Nattys so tend to use Coli as it lasts ages and is quicker to apply, but it smells terrible nad I always feel I need to wear gloves when applying.

So in my opinon if you enjoy waxing regularly then go for Natty's but if its something long lasting then opt for the Colli


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got nattys red and 845. If you're after ultimate ease of use it's got to be the nattys. It's not that 845 isn't easy to use, but nattys is just fool proof in any conditions, no matter how you apply it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What are you after?

A durable, easy to use liquid wax - go for 845.

Or, a nice smelling paste wax that will give you more applications per jar so is better value for money in this regard, but will not give quite the durability? If it is nice smelling, joy to use and paste then go for Nattys.


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I was swaying towards the 845 and you've swung it, it's going to be my winter wax. Might try going for the Natty's come spring next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Has to be 845, easy to use plus durability is alot stronger, your in good hands with this product, great for winter top ups.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The Nattys is a joy to use. Easy on and easy off. Smells and looks great.

Good value for money too!


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

scooby73 said:


> The Nattys is a joy to use. Easy on and easy off. Smells and looks great.
> 
> Good value for money too!


agree with that, had many good experiences with it.

but you carnt help avoiding the many positives of coli so i would go in that direction


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

For those of you using 845 on silver, what do you find best underneath it other than srp?


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

ryand said:


> For those of you using 845 on silver, what do you find best underneath it other than srp?


Poorboys White Diamond works well for me, especially if the surface is prepped well with a paint cleaner such as Megs DC#1.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ryand said:


> For those of you using 845 on silver, what do you find best underneath it other than srp?


Hi matey 

I have also used CG all in one polish before the wax.
After one coat of CG then two coats of Colli 845 the finish was one of the best i've had on my silver motor.
SRP would probably do the same job though.
I'm not sure if I added some PB white diamond glaze before the AIO though.
I've just purchased the Zaino AIO which is ment to be the 

So will probally go one step higher :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

RICH2508 said:


> Poorboys White Diamond works well for me, especially if the surface is prepped well with a paint cleaner such as Megs DC#1.


+1 on that mate :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

And what about using both? I'm using 845 for quite a while now, but I'm looking for that deep wet look. I'm thinking about use Natty's Blue after 845. What do you think?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

At £13 a tub, Nattys Wax is my winner ( and I have used both ).

Nattys is easy on and very easy off, even in the blazing hot sun and cold winters, and the shine it gives is 2nd to none, not to mention it last alot longer than many higher priced waxes.

And nothing is as easy to use as Nattys - Nattys will buff off in the hottest of sunshine even after being left on for far too long ( and it will be sunny again sometime this year I am sure  !!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

After all the awful weather over the past few weeks finally managed to get both cars cleaned today. Both were last waxed at the start of December, my red Astra with Nattys blue and the silver S-Max with 845. By now I expected the 845 to be out performing the Nattys, but after washing today it's pouring with rain and they are both still beading really well. Always preferred 845 for it durability but once this bottles finished I think I will just keep using the Nattys. Especially as since dec the S-Max has only done less than 1,000 miles and the Astra 4 ,000.


----------



## Jay_sxi (Sep 20, 2009)

Natty's blue paste usually lasts me a good few months.. smells nice too! Very easy to work with and laeves a nice finish, cheap aswell!

I use marqe d'elegance for a pre winter wax, slightly harder wax but just as easy to apply on & buff off after curing for 15 minutes or so


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> And what about using both? I'm using 845 for quite a while now, but I'm looking for that deep wet look. I'm thinking about use Natty's Blue after 845. What do you think?


What do you thinks about this?


----------



## stephen2982 (Jul 7, 2011)

you say that nattys doesn't have the durability, but on the big wax test, didn't it get 6months+?


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Natty's Blue for me awesome on my skyline, last a long time, and as said easy on and very easy off, and you can use it in the sun


----------

